# Hendrick's Gin



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Opinions? I think the sun rises and sets in Beefeater, but I noted that Hendrick's has a nice "young fogey" marketing tie-in, which I would like to support, and it's also made in Scotland, but the thought of rose-petal flavored liquor leaves me cold.

What does the stuff taste like? Gin is my favorite drink, but I like the juniper of more traditional varieties.

Thanks


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been a Bombay drinker for as long as I've liked gin, but I received a bottle of Hendricks last summer and it simply a class above the rest.

Bombay is usually drunk with lime not lemon, whilst Hendricks is drunk with cucumber, an odd combo at first but actually very enjoyable. 

Hendricks is not as flavoursome as the Bombay, but something about it makes is more to my taste. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought Hendrick's actually contained some cucumber derivative. It's quite floral too. Got me back into gin a couple of years ago.


----------



## robm (Apr 16, 2009)

Have only tried Hendrick's once...from what I recall, it was pleasant enough and the rose-petal flavouring is very subtle.

For my tastes though, either Gordon's, Bombay or Plymouth - cucumber instead of the traditional lemon or lime adds a new dimension to any of these too.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried it once in a bar. Beefeater is, to me, the taste of gin. Hendricks is interesting, but it's a case of same name/different liquor. It's not what I want when I want gin.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Hendrick's, though not on a regular basis. I prefer Tanqueray or Plymouth (more juniper). 
It's a nice change of pace, if only because it has fairly strong overtones of cucumber in it. In fact, they recommend serving a cucumber wedge with it instead of a lime (when mixing a Hendrick's and tonic).


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

The Swedish Chef said:


> I've been a Bombay drinker for as long as I've liked gin, but I received a bottle of Hendricks last summer and it simply a class above the rest.
> 
> Bombay is usually drunk with lime not lemon, whilst Hendricks is drunk with cucumber, an odd combo at first but actually very enjoyable.
> 
> Hendricks is not as flavoursome as the Bombay, but something about it makes is more to my taste. Thoroughly recommended.


+1. I was not a fan of gin (Bombay, Beefeater), but Hendricks I will drink any day.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Gin is my go-to drink on most occasions but here I'm the odd one out. I find the taste of gin and cucumber to be unpalatable. I'll even go for the full-floral, low-juniper of Martin Miller's stuff before I drink Hendrick's. 

Good old pedestrian Seagram's Extra Dry, Plymouth or regular Beefeater does well with me.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually just bought a bottle the other day. I found it quite enjoyable and different in a very nice way. I made a gin and tonic which was outstanding with a bit of lime. I would recomend it.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Good stuff. I alternate between Hendricks and Bombay.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I bought a bottle of Hendrick's and didn't care for it. Maybe if it was only $3 a bottle...

Beefeater and even Gordon's when mixing with tonic are fine.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> I bought a bottle of Hendrick's and didn't care for it. Maybe if it was only $3 a bottle...
> 
> Beefeater and even Gordon's when mixing with tonic are fine.


All told, I'd say Hendrick's would be better in a martini with a twist than in a gimlet or G&T. Gordon's is my go-to gin for G&Ts, though I mostly drink Tanqueray gimlets (or Johnnie Black on the rocks in the cooler months). Also,Gordon's fits well into my rule that you shouldn't use mixer with premium liquor.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hendrick's is my gin of choice, which I drink with tonic or, quite rarely, neat. I've never tried it with a cucumber slice as I cannot bear the thought of forsaking my beloved lime wedge. Perhaps one day. Until then, I will continue to enjoy it with lime, along with the occassional Tanqueray or Gordon's. 

I should note that I do not enjoy Beefeater. At risk of sounding weak, I will admit that the pronounced taste is too gin-like for me to enjoy. Perhaps this is why I prefer the more subdued flavor of Hendrick's.

As an added bonus, the marketing is fantastic. The apothecary bottle and the subtle elitism of the taglines--"Loved by a tiny handful of people around the world"--combined with the lack of television advertising make Hendrick's prime for individuals who enjoy pointing out that the products they like are unique (and therefore better). I know it's awful :devil:, but sometimes I just can't resist.

And while comparatively expensive, I consume at best 1-2 gin cocktails per month, so the increase in cost is extremely marginal.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

I discovered Hendrick's due to an ad in the back of an issue of "The Chap" magazine. It is distinct and subtle. The cucumber is a nice change of pace. I love the apothecary style bottle in which it comes. The marketing is, indeed, quite young fogeyish. I am tempted to suspect that a true fogey would find packaging and marketing to be an affectation, and instead just select his gin based both on quality, and on historical precedence, and possibly a royal warrant would not hurt.

Overall, a decent gin, and fun to bring out at a party for something different for all to try. I am a G&T drinker myself, and enjoy mine with lime. This gin is not suitable for a citrus garnish. I will stick with Bombay, or Plymouth when I wish something earthier.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

I tried Hendrick's once and really liked it. For some reason, the second time around was not nearly as pleasant. Like Peachy said above, I'll reserve it for a change of pace, nothing else.


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

It's interesting stuff, worth a try. I get a strong hit of cucumber flavor every time I taste it, and I kind of can't get past that, but others report wonderful floral notes. It's a well made product worthy of support, but not quite my thing. I tend to stick with Plymouth or Beefeater or Boodles, old school.


----------

